# Muay Thai spirituality



## Thor, the Mighty. (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm new to Muay Thai and just getting started but I was wondering if anyone finds any spiritual benefits in the art as well.  I come from a background of mostly Japanese arts (aikido / iaido).  Does Muay Thai encompass any of the Buddhist aspects?  If so, how do you go about practising these?


----------



## seasoned (Mar 13, 2010)

If you get some time stop in at the meet and greet and introduce yourself to the board. It is just a way of giving everyone a chance to know a little bit about you. We are glad you found the web site, enjoy.


----------



## Akira (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok I thought someone would have something to say about this by now so I'll chip in my 0.01 cents (cos my knowledge is really limited).

While I was in Thailand I visited plenty of temples.  I went every Sunday for a while.  I've been blessed by a monk before a fight where I went on to have my worst loss.  I also went to a cermoney where they blessed a gym I was training at to suffer a bad infection that same day that completely floored me for 2 weeks.

So I think spirituality and buddhist principles don't have much effect on any outcome in muay thai.

That said, Thailand is one of the only countries that was never colonized so they do have a lot of superstitions that go back thousands of years.  Plenty of pracitices in muay thai are directly related to this but whether it didn't help me because I'm a terrible buddhist or what I'll never know. 

Sak Yant tattoos are still popular with thai boxers (and a large portion of the thai population), people still visit temples every Sunday, they are in general a very religious race (at least in principles).


----------



## grado (Mar 22, 2010)

spirituality and buddhist principles can make you calm down when fighting with people. However, if you want to win, have to train harder.Someone has learn muay thai at 12 years or even earlier.


----------



## DocThailand (Apr 16, 2010)

www.YouTube.com/DocThailand 

Muay Thai Spirituality ... what ??  That can mean sooooo many things ... what are your PERSONALLY really trying to get at ??

Many do not know from a Temple Buddhist point of view ... one main goal of Muay Thai is to teach HUMBLEness ... yeh ... wow ... how is that possible ??

I have been living in Thailand for FOUR years, I am getting Certified as a REAL Muay Thai Instructor at the first Muay Thai College in Thailand and I have learned soooo much.  I have been in Muay Thai for 17 years, owned my own Muay Thai school for 14 years and I have sooo much to learn being in Thailand. 

Sooo what is really your question ??

Phra JAO uay phra pon ... God bless from Thailand, DOC. ;-)


----------

